

Ask HN: Best practices with elance? - Wesmax27

Can anyone share an anecdote or refer me to an online resource where I can learn about best practices when it comes to using elance to design and develop my website idea?<p>I am not a programmer, so I am just looking for a few tips.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
ScottWhigham
I've used elance for 6-8 projects in the past. It helped me - I can't say I'd
use it again today but, at the time (2004-2006) it was a good choice. Today
I'd likely opt for local talent via referrals or craigslist. I'm not sure if
it's because my budgets and needs are different today or whether it's because
of my experiences on elance TBH.

Overall my experience was mixed - terrible all the way to excellent. I think
there is a learning curve and I would suggest starting with as small of a
project as you can first so that you can see how it works. I made many
mistakes but by far my worst mistakes were made when I created a single post
for multi-step tasks. Had I broken each of those into smaller components, I
would've been able to control the quality (and budget) better.

~~~
Wesmax27
That's very good advice. Thanks.

